# Best Vane For 3D????



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

what is the best vane for shooting 3d? i want one thats durable and flies great


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

mini blazers for sure.


----------



## txarcheryguy (Aug 19, 2007)

*Well*

I've shot the 3D Duravanes and liked them a lot but to me it seems that the 175P Flex Fletch vanes I have been shooting this year are holding up a little better and its probably my imagination but I'd almost swear that they seem a litle more accurate at the longer distances than the 3D's.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Bohning Archery Blazers, Mini, Micro, or even better, the new low profile X-vane.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

DBiggers said:


> Bohning Archery Blazers, Mini, Micro, or even better, the new low profile X-vane.


Exactly............i just switched from the 2.3 3D duravanes. My biggest gripe with them was how flimsy they were. If I put 3 arrows in a tube together the vanes would come out warped.


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

I have been searching around looking for a vane that i could shoot for 3d but also 4 hunting and i was thinking maybe the vanetecs or the flex fletchs...pros and cons for either of these wud be excellent


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Vane Tec*



The Law said:


> I have been searching around looking for a vane that i could shoot for 3d but also 4 hunting and i was thinking maybe the vanetecs or the flex fletchs...pros and cons for either of these wud be excellent


The Vane Tec's are made out of a more durable and stiffer material than the other vanes. They are also making this year a vane that is like the blazer vane for those that like them. These vanes need less prepping than the others also. Try fletching arrows with with each of the different vanes and shoot them through cardboard several times and see which ones retain their shape better. I have done that (also with a gallon metal cantainer) and the Vane Tec vanes are superior to the others.

Norm


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

txarcheryguy said:


> I've shot the 3D Duravanes and liked them a lot but to me it seems that the 175P Flex Fletch vanes I have been shooting this year are holding up a little better and its probably my imagination but I'd almost swear that they seem a litle more accurate at the longer distances than the 3D's.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


They are more durable....and it isn't your imagination:wink:


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

NormPaul said:


> The Vane Tec's are made out of a more durable and stiffer material than the other vanes. They are also making this year a vane that is like the blazer vane for those that like them. These vanes need less prepping than the others also. Try fletching arrows with with each of the different vanes and shoot them through cardboard several times and see which ones retain their shape better. I have done that (also with a gallon metal cantainer) and the Vane Tec vanes are superior to the others.
> 
> Norm


Vane tec all the way less prep work and are tougher than nails, have great memory and wont be changing anytime soon


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

flex fletch all the way


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

The duravanes or 175p flex fletch


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

2 1/2 in Vantech V max cant see me changeing them either


----------



## SOILhunter (Sep 4, 2007)

I like my 1.8" 3d Duravanes...They seem to be working pretty good for me so I havnt tried any others.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Bi- Delta make some nice 3d vanes and 2.5" shark tooth that fly pretty darn good.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I shoot flex fletch 187 and my buddy uses the flex fletch that resembles the mini blazers. Flex fletch has soooo many styles and colors to choose from!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tecoutfitter (May 25, 2005)

any vane from bohning,mini blazer,blazer and the x vanes are all great.

used to shoot duravanes but they are way to soft.

tried the flexfletch,worked very well when they stuck.found out it was me,glue went bad.only bad thing, is the price.i think lancaster wants 11.00 for 39, i get 100 blazer for that.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

*Vanetec Vanes*

I shoot Vanetec vanes. I like the 2.3" super spin the best. They are very tuff and durable. They are stiff so they spin your arrow well. The base is slightly cupped so they fletch helicaly quite well. I use these for hunting as well.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Bohning*

Like mentioned earlier, any of the Blazer vanes are great.Right now i use the 2 inch Blazers[zebra striped]&[tiger striped]and they fly great.I just got some of their x-vanes too and they are a great durable vane as well. Look..everyone has their preferences and can use what they will..but you read in some of these post that other vane companies are making vanes to mimic the Blazers..that ought to tell you alot about the Bohning Blazers!!
By the way..i shoot a 100 grain Aftershock "Maniac" broadhead on a 28 1/2 inch arrow that's splined right at 63 lbs. and the Blazers stabilize it great.I also use their "Hypershock" mechanical broadhead and get the same results with the Blazers.Good luck on whatever you decide!!:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I shoot Blazers for every thing. For 3-D I shoot 1.5'' blazers, Indoor and Hunting I shoot 2'' Blazers.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

These fly great and gives me a awesome visual to where I just hit.


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

AAE has a durable fletch I have been shooting this year. Plus you do not have all the prep work as flex fletch vanes.:wink:


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

*Vane Tec*

Got to be vane tec, easy to stick, stay put, tough as old boots and fly well. v-max in all sizes, 1.8 and 2.3 are the best.....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I like vane-tec. Shoot 3" love them. I think blazers are overrated. Just my opinion.


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

i used to shoot quik-spins by nap. i still shoot them but they are expensive. they are a lot tougher than the old ones but i don't shoot 4 inchers no more. for the money blazers work great. i noticed the other day while at bass pro shop that nap now has a new vane called twisters that are way cheaper than quik-spins. i haven't tried them....yet.


----------



## lineman2002 (Mar 17, 2008)

*3d duravanes*

They are light and very accurate


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

mini blazs. if u can get them to stick get some good glue, get some black minis with black nocks all your buddies will like them!


----------



## Red_River (May 15, 2008)

Twinsfan said:


> mini blazers for sure.


Mini blazers.......the only way to go


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

i tried all the blazers and kept the 2" ones on my axis for hunting but for 3d ive been shootin the 1.8" 3d duravanes. they fly great on my cxl2's. and there pretty durable too.

only problem i found with the blazers....if you hit one with another arrow it will put a hole in it or tear it. got tired of changin vanes on my 3d arrows.

since i switched to loc tite super glue and 3d duravanes...the vanes are good as long as the arrows are. and havent had a single one come off yet.


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

I shoot bohning 1.5 inch X-vanes shield cuts on my Xcutters and the fly great.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

We have found the2" Blazers are great for hunting and 3d, ,once you get them to stick ! A little too much glue and they don't stay on , not enough and they fall off.
There IS a difference in how some of the colors stick ! Darker colors like black seem to form a weaker bond , Red sticks GREAT !
I just made up some arrows with Mini Blazers to try , but haven't shot them yet.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Mini Blazers #1 for 3D*

My vote has got to be with the mini Blazers, fletched 3/4 down from the base of the nock at 2 degree off-set at 120 degrees! I hear how many have had problems with them sticking to the shaft! First if you prep the arrow good and 2nd use a quality Glue like BSI Maxi-cure, There really isn't any issues!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*3D Duravanes for me.*

I've been shooting 3D duravanes and see absolutely no reason to change. They stick to my arrows with no prep and cheap super glue from wal-mart.:wink:


----------



## Bufus (Jun 4, 2008)

2 inch Blazers for me!
I use florescent orange and white. All I can see is that ball of spinning orange going to the target. :thumb:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

dingus250x said:


> flex fletch all the way


I just fletched up some of the Flash's by flex-fletch and those are durable and fly awesome!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

mini blazers for sure i also like shield cut x vanes


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

2.5 Vmax Vanetecs on X-cutters..... good combo


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Anybody use quickspins?


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Quickspins*

I am surprised nobody mentioned QS's except for one person. I have had great luck with QS in 3D...use either the 2" or 3" versions. From a grouping standpoint out of a Hooter Shooter, I was able to show for my setup that for identical arrow shafts, QSs grouped tighter than Blazers at 20yds. From a trajectory standpoint, QS is as good as if not better than anything else. 

Personally, I think many brands work well...99% of shooters in the world could not realistically prove their shooting was better with one versus another....shooting form errors and other items would tend to signficantly overshadow any gains through vanes. Through a Hooter Shooter, which nobody can duplicate, you possibly could show differences at long distances.

That being said, go for durability...Flexfletch, QS ST, etc. Have confidence in your equipment and learn to shoot it well.

Good shooting!


----------



## WestCoastArcher (Mar 29, 2008)

Hornsgalore said:


> Bi- Delta make some nice 3d vanes and 2.5" shark tooth that fly pretty darn good.


Ditto. I also shoot 4". Tough, resilient plus shoot very well in X-winds.


----------

